

U.S.-South Korea Communications Won't Use Huawei Gear - ChrisBland
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303704304579381742601220138

======
ChrisBland
I find it really ironic that we won't allow Huawei gear to be used because we
are worried about them being subverted by China, when the US has in fact, done
the same thing to gear in the US. Don't use that equip with the China malware,
use the US equip with US malware. </buyamerican>

